# Shop advice please



## Paul16 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi

Ive got a product that i think will do well in cyprus and i want to know if i could just go out find a good shop/kiosk and start trading or if i will need to do anything legal based first. I dont want to give to much away but its aimed at kids and adults and there is no alchahol involved.

I know there has to be more to it so anyone with experience in this or local knowledge would be fantastic

Many thanks in advance paul


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Paul16 said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive got a product that i think will do well in cyprus and i want to know if i could just go out find a good shop/kiosk and start trading or if i will need to do anything legal based first. I dont want to give to much away but its aimed at kids and adults and there is no alchahol involved.
> 
> ...


I see from previous posts of yours that you have 2 children. 
The chances of any product unless it is very very special making you enough money to make a decent living in Cyprus and put your children through school would IMO be very slim.

I would stick with your previous thoughts of emmigrating to AUS or NZ ifyou can.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Paul16 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well thanks for that but i would like to point out that there is no mention of me taking my kids it was a simple question asking for info. I realise the expense involved with private schools but again i was only asking the forum if anyone had experience with this topic not telling me to go to aus or nz.

Thanks again paul


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Paul16 said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive got a product that i think will do well in cyprus and i want to know if i could just go out find a good shop/kiosk and start trading or if i will need to do anything legal based first. I dont want to give to much away but its aimed at kids and adults and there is no alchahol involved.
> 
> ...


You could just set up shop and start trading but it would be illegal. I would get a good lawyer to advise you and set up a company or deal with the business side of it. Not knowing your exact plans make it hard to give any better advice.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Paul16 said:


> Well thanks for that but i would like to point out that there is no mention of me taking my kids it was a simple question asking for info. I realise the expense involved with private schools but again i was only asking the forum if anyone had experience with this topic not telling me to go to aus or nz.
> 
> Thanks again paul


I wasn't telling you do anything, just advising you how difficult it is to make a decent living here. 
If you do decide to come to Cyprus and you start a business you don't have to do anything part from register with social insurance asap. You can register as self employed, no need to regsiter a company as such.
You would need an accountant to register you for tax etc but that dosnt need to be done until you are up and running with the business.

Hope this helps.
Veronica


----------



## Paul16 (Nov 8, 2009)

Veronica/cleo

Many thanks thats the sort of info im after, the recce trip is planned and i also have a meeting with paphos water park who like the product very much i just wanted to see if anyone had set up on this forum but again many thanks.
I will reveal all in due course im just securing the rights at the mo wich will be done within a week!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Good luck. There are maybe 3 or 4 main water parks in the whole of Cyprus and as far as I'm aware it's not the most profitable business in Cyprus. I would be surprised if they have a budget for new things so your product will really need to wow them.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

My advice- Be extremely careful how much information you give about your product during these kind of meetings. I know way to many cases where people in your situation went for this kind of meetings only to have their ideas stolen and implemented by the mall/park operator company. So make sure you secure your rights before you present anything.
Did I mention be extremely careful?!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

theresoon said:


> My advice- Be extremely careful how much information you give about your product during these kind of meetings. I know way to many cases where people in your situation went for this kind of meetings only to have their ideas stolen and implemented by the mall/park operator company. So make sure you secure your rights before you present anything.
> Did I mention be extremely careful?!


Agreed. Like I said before, I would get a good lawyer to discuss all aspects with beforehand to make sure everything is done right and to protect your best interests.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon and Cleo have given excellent advice. It is very important to do everything possible to safeguard your interests. I am very fond of the Cypriot people but unfortunately when it comes to business they can be extremely ruthless.
As a friend or neighbour they are are very generous but in business they would sell their own grannies.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Indeed, also it's very common practise for something new to be copied to death in Cyprus.


----------

